# Idea for Next Christmas!



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1356162024415207



Awesome!


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

This is lovely and from a site we didn't know of - sent this to my daughter who has wonderful gardens and I am sure she will be tucking something like this (not necessarily Christmas) in a spot where you least expect it!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love them..Thanks.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

So clever!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> So clever!


It is so, so, so clever!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

some lovely ideas.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

love them thank you for sharing with us


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

that was fun. Thanks


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

What a creation!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Gives me such a great idea for the recycling gardens competition next summer. Love the way they showed how to make the walkway.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My kind of garden. :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> Gives me such a great idea for the recycling gardens competition next summer. Love the way they showed how to make the walkway.


You must remember to share a photo with us on this link....next year okay? promise? :sm02: :sm17: :sm20:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks for sharing. My kind of garden. :sm24:


I agree.mine too!... :sm24:


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

This is an adorable idea!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> You must remember to share a photo with us on this link....next year okay? promise? :sm02: :sm17: :sm20:


I will try to remember. I got first place this past summer for using a teapot and teacup. Planted flowers in both, had the teapot angled on a platform so it looked liked the flowers were pouring from the pot to the cup.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> I will try to remember. I got first place this past summer for using a teapot and teacup. Planted flowers in both, had the teapot angled on a platform so it looked liked the flowers were pouring from the pot to the cup.


Pics tell the story!
Will remind you later this year...when is the "show"?


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Pics tell the story!
> Will remind you later this year...when is the "show"?


Next May


----------

